# HGVC YouTube on Maui Construction Progress (property is anticipated to open in September 2021)



## alwysonvac (Dec 30, 2020)

*Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations*
575 South Kihei RoadKihei, Hawaii 96753

_See how the construction of our new Maui resort is coming along. Set to open in September 2021, Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations is our newest Hawaii timeshare property, ideally situated along the beautiful coast of Maalaea Bay. Embrace the essence of Maui and visit https://www.hiltongrandvacations.co...aui/maui-bay-villas-by-hilton-grand-vacations_


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 30, 2020)

Glad to see the progress!  Feels like this resort has taken forever to develop.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 30, 2020)

No points chart yet, correct?


----------



## holdaer (Dec 30, 2020)

Good to see progress being made. 

Thanks for sharing this video.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 30, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> No points chart yet, correct?



No, but we got a partial view back in April (see below)



csodjd said:


> *There are only four room types initially available. 1-BR and 2-BR, resort view and partial open view. Points are 9300 and 12,600 for 1BR (MF=$2084), 12,600 and 14,400 for 2BR (MF=$2995).....*


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks! Not a surprise to see them so high, I suppose, but would have been nice to see something even with Phase 1 Kings Land.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 31, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> Thanks! Not a surprise to see them so high, I suppose, but would have been nice to see something even with Phase 1 Kings Land.



Those are the same point values as phase 1 Kingsland, and I suspect the units will be similar construction, re-using the same design plan.

Perhaps you meant the lower points Kingsland phase 2/3?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 31, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Glad to see the progress!  Feels like this resort has taken forever to develop.



They had a company who was partnering to build but they backed out.  I do not know if this now the same company, but I don't think it is.  In the new model HGVC does not want to be the builder, but rather just the management company.  That is why we have a bunch of new resorts added recently. 

That is one reason why this Maui property has taken longer, the other is the Maui government red tape is cumbersome at best.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes, for one and two bedrooms, it seems that the lowest room types at Maui (resort view and partial open view) will cost the same number of points as the highest room types (plus and premier in Platinum Season) at Kings Land.

Hopefully Maui will support Gold Season as well.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 31, 2020)

Would guess this will be hard to get into for quite a while!


----------



## dayooper (Dec 31, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> Thanks! Not a surprise to see them so high, I suppose, but would have been nice to see something even with Phase 1 Kings Land.



I expected them to be higher. With all of the issues that HGVC had on building this resort, I thought the points would be sky high (in line with Barbados) so people would almost have to own there to afford the higher point total.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 31, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> Those are the same point values as phase 1 Kingsland, and I suspect the units will be similar construction, re-using the same design plan.
> 
> Perhaps you meant the lower points Kingsland phase 2/3?
> 
> ...



The lowest point two bedrooms in Phase 1 at Kings Land are 10,500, compared to 12,600 at Maui. 

I agree that given they have an owner base that likes Hawaii and the popularity of Maui this will probably be hard to get even at relatively higher point values.


----------



## BK2019 (Dec 31, 2020)

Does anyone know if there will be other view types in the future? If there are other views will they be coming along in phase 2 or 3?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 31, 2020)

It would be nice to have some studios and lower priced unit options. Points are high but they are not astronomical. This will keep demand manageable (unlike Lagoon and Kingsland Phase II) and will benefit the resale markets in Vegas, Scotland etc. because those that have only 5k and 7k annual or EOY points will have limited options. People may pick up more resale points to support this option.

The MF for a 2bdrm is more expensive than the Westins where you can buy Oceanfront with a MF of $2400 - $2800/year. The Marriott Kaanapali units are similarly priced.

Although this points chart is appropriate for Maui, I hope they don't price the Cabo resort this way because that would be a deal killer. There are many low priced options at nice resorts in Mexico.


----------



## BK2019 (Dec 31, 2020)

I heard Cabo is going to look something like this



PlatinumGoldSilverStudio620048003400Studio 2nd to 5th floor840062008700Studio lockoff 2nd to 5th floor840062008700Studio Premier 4th and 5th only1260087006150Studio Premier Plus144001050072001 Bedroom Premier 168001160080001 Bedroom Premier Plus2 Bedroom Premier16800116008000


----------



## Blues (Dec 31, 2020)

Web site says not available for reservations online.  Any word on when they may open reservations?  Can a CS rep book it for us if we call in, or is it not open for reservations at all?  Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 31, 2020)

BK2019 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be other view types in the future? If there are other views will they be coming along in phase 2 or 3?



The only information I’ve seen on TUG is what @csodjd shared back in April (link) and the older documents which shows phases (see below) but I have no idea if this is the phased approach they’re currently working towards.

Based on the various view/room types offered at the newest Hawaii locations (Grand Islander and Ocean Tower), I‘m assuming we’ll definitely see more view/room types defined for Maui .

The YouTube video shows construction on buildings furthest away from the ocean (aka resort view). The Maui Bay Villas website shows buildings in front of the 5 rear buildings which will require additional room/view types (see uploads below).

Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations will offer 388 units of one-, two- and three-bedroom suites, averaging 962 square feet, among a dozen one- to four-story buildings that are arranged in a low-density, resort-type campus.

A January 2019 article indicated three phases each with four buildings (see quote below) however the Maui Bay Villas website (link) is stating the initial phase of the project includes 115 units within three buildings.



alwysonvac said:


> _According to last year’s Timeshare Authority article (link), the Maui Bay Villas project, will be built in three phases over the next eight years. _
> 
> _Phase 1 - four buildings with 131 units. Expected to be completed in in the first quarter 2021_
> _Phase 2 - four buildings with 149 units. Construction is expected from September 2022 through August 2024._
> _Phase 3 - four buildings with 108 units. Construction is expected from November 2025 through July 2027 ._



*From Maui Bay Villas site*










*From older documents*


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 31, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> It would be nice to have some studios and lower priced unit options. Points are high but they are not astronomical. This will keep demand manageable (unlike Lagoon and Kingsland Phase II) and will benefit the resale markets in Vegas, Scotland etc. because those that have only 5k and 7k annual or EOY points will have limited options. *People may pick up more resale points to support this option.*



Or people that own at high demand resorts will simply start renting and using the cash to stay elsewhere  .

Honestly, it doesn’t make sense for Lagoon and Kalia tower owners to cash in 2+ years of points (because they’re under the older point structure) to stay at the HGVC Maui resort. I wonder if we’ll see more rental activity similar to Marriott/Vistana owners who rather rent than trade their high demand location.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 31, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Honestly, it doesn’t make sense for Lagoon and Kalia tower owners to cash in 2+ years of points (because they’re under the older point structure) to stay at the HGVC Maui resort.


I know for me, I have a hard time utilizing so many points for just a 1 week stay.   So I have a hard time justifying going to Barbatos, Los Cabo nor now Maui via HGVC/bHC.    Renting via VRBO or Airbnb or another system might be a better way of going.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 31, 2020)

BK2019 said:


> I heard Cabo is going to look something like this
> 
> 
> 
> PlatinumGoldSilverStudio620048003400Studio 2nd to 5th floor840062008700Studio lockoff 2nd to 5th floor840062008700Studio Premier 4th and 5th only1260087006150Studio Premier Plus144001050072001 Bedroom Premier168001160080001 Bedroom Premier Plus2 Bedroom Premier16800116008000




How did you come across this chart?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 31, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Or people that own at high demand resorts will simply start renting and using the cash to stay elsewhere  .
> 
> Honestly, it doesn’t make sense for Lagoon and Kalia tower owners to cash in 2+ years of points (because they’re under the older point structure) to stay at the HGVC Maui resort. I wonder if we’ll see more rental activity similar to Marriott/Vistana owners who rather rent than trade their high demand location.



I would expect over time that this would be the case. But this won't happen until after they fully sell out Phase III in about 10 years.  That's a long time. My hope is to be able to trade as long as they are building to extend our stay after the Westin Kaanapali by a few days.


----------



## BK2019 (Dec 31, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> How did you come across this chart?


I called their sales office.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2021)

Maui and Cabo 2021 Point Charts posted



alwysonvac said:


>





alwysonvac said:


>


----------



## Mulege (Jan 2, 2021)

Is this property totally beach front? It looks a road is separating the property?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes the resort is across a road from the ocean.. on the ocean side of the road will be a club house and pool only.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 2, 2021)

Kihei is a place that doesn't get much interest and I love the area.  It's really so beautiful, and I take a week at Maui Lea at Maui Hill whenever I see one through exchange.  I would also love to get a 2 bedroom at Maui Sunset sometime. Those all have ocean views.  Lots of whales from the lanais at Maui Sunset.  Maui Schooner, exchangers seem to get only island views.  We thought of buying there, actually.  We may still.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 2, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I would expect over time that this would be the case. But this won't happen until after they fully sell out Phase III in about 10 years.  That's a long time. My hope is to be able to trade as long as they are building to extend our stay after the Westin Kaanapali by a few days.


That’s not what I meant. GT75 understood in post #19


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 2, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> That’s not what I meant. GT75 understood in post #19



My apologies for being unclear. I agree with your second point about not worth Lagoon or Kalia to trade in to Maui.

I was actually responding to the first point. _"Or people that own at high demand resorts will simply start renting and using the cash to stay elsewhere"_ as I think that will take a decade or more to come to fruition given the long resort build-out, and the high points values will make trading into the resort possible for a long time.

Trading could work if you own many cheap points elsewhere such as we saw with the GW deal in the other thread $1900 per week on Maui could be a bargain trade from GW, GI, BI, Vegas or RCI could be a possibility    I am happy that I can add a few days to our Westin trips to align with airfare but would not make an entire vacation out of it at these points levels.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 2, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> My apologies for being unclear. I agree with your second point about not worth Lagoon or Kalia to trade in to Maui.
> 
> I was actually responding to the first point. _"Or people that own at high demand resorts will simply start renting and using the cash to stay elsewhere"_ as I think that will take a decade or more to come to fruition given the long resort build-out, and the high points values will make trading into the resort possible for a long time.
> 
> Trading could work if you own many cheap points elsewhere such as we saw with the GW deal in the other thread $1900 per week on Maui could be a bargain trade from GW, GI, BI, Vegas or RCI could be a possibility   *I am happy that I can add a few days to our Westin trips to align with airfare but would not make an entire vacation out of it at these points levels.*


I agree some Maui owners might eventually rent. However based on observations some have shared on TUG  regarding Ocean Oaks availability, I‘m wondering how much actually inventory will be available to the club vs the third party developer. 

@CalGalTraveler You really should consider a mandatory Vistana resort for extra nights to align with your EOY Westin week. It would give you the most flexibility and more options. Vistana has three Maui resorts to HGV’s one. You could use your StarOptions to book single nights (unlike HGV’s three night minimum). You would be able to bank StarOptions up two years. You could use your StarOptions for internal exchanges to Vistana resorts in Cancun, Cabo, Kauai, Bahamas, St John and others. Or you could also deposit the full week into Interval International from time to time and take advantage of Vistana/Marriott exchange preference.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 2, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> However based on observations some have shared on TUG regarding Ocean Oaks availability,


Ocean Oak does have club availability but it is completely booked when club season opens.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 2, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Ocean Oak does have club availability but it is completely booked when club season opens.



That‘s why I jumped at the chance when saw I one for June. It was midnight a few days before the dates we wanted so we walked the reservation to when we wanted to stay.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 2, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Ocean Oak does have club availability but it is completely booked when club season opens.



Ok but Ocean Oak availability has odd gaps before the Club Reservation Window actually begins.

Here’s what I saw on December 3, 2020 when I looked ahead of the Club Reservation window (see below).
I could see the two bedroom Premier availability ending on Tuesday. I wrote to input@hgvc.com but didn’t get an answer why availability ended on a Tuesday when the designated home week checkin date for this resort is Saturday.

There are additional gaps displayed in the screen capture below for both the plus and premier units.
_NOTE: Before the Club Reservation window begins, the only gaps that should appear are consecutive 7 night stays beginning and ending on the designated checkin days (and only if all available weeks were completely booked during the home week reservation window)._


----------



## GT75 (Jan 3, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Ok but Ocean Oak availability has odd gaps before the Club Reservation Window actually begins.


Now that is a true statement.  I really don't know what is going on there and can not explain/understand that.   I also can not explain/understand how there can be no gaps in reservations for months during the club season.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 3, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> I agree some Maui owners might eventually rent. However based on observations some have shared on TUG  regarding Ocean Oaks availability, I‘m wondering how much actually inventory will be available to the club vs the third party developer.
> 
> @CalGalTraveler You really should consider a mandatory Vistana resort for extra nights to align with your EOY Westin week. It would give you the most flexibility and more options. Vistana has three Maui resorts to HGV’s one. You could use your StarOptions to book single nights (unlike HGV’s three night minimum). You would be able to bank StarOptions up two years. You could use your StarOptions for internal exchanges to Vistana resorts in Cancun, Cabo, Kauai, Bahamas, St John and others. Or you could also deposit the full week into Interval International from time to time and take advantage of Vistana/Marriott exchange preference.



Isn't Maui developed/built by HGV? I hope they have club inventory and this isn't a sales ploy.

Thanks for the good thoughts on Staroptions. Good point about the minimum 3 days. Our Westin is a mandatory Vistana WKORVN Oceanfront week which we never trade. The MF in HI are high (approx $2800/week for a 2 bdrm but can be locked off into 2 weeks @ $1400/week) so adding a low cost Bella or Key West week would get those staroptions for trading extra days.

As you suggested earlier, another strategy is to travel during gold season. Although WKORV (and MOC) are 1 - 48 week platinum, trading Vegas points for HGV Maui during gold season, would be an option to add up to a week if we could stay in a 1 bdrm unit, or in the resort 2 bdrm or premier 6300 - 11,600 points. @.15 cents per point that would be $1305 - $1740/week which is roughly about the same MF as Bella but without the deed commitment.  Even a 2 bdrm premier plat trade would be around $2520 if MF is .15 per point.  About the same MF as WKORV or Marriott Ocean Club week. Still a great deal for Maui upscale accommodations compared to renting and this would leverage our existing HGV ownership. Will wait and see how availability turns out as gold season travel may be feasible in 2023 since we are not stuck to school schedule by then. (BTW...Given crummy 2020 - isn't it nice to talk about first world problems for a change?)


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 3, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Now that is a true statement.  I really don't know what is going on there and can not explain/understand that.   I also can not explain/understand how there can be no gaps in reservations for months during the club season.


It’s very odd. That was my first attempt trying to book Ocean Oak but then I remembered several TUG threads complaining about ongoing Ocean Oak availability. It just makes me wonder about the inventory agreement with third party developers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 3, 2021)

For clarification, I added the following note to my previous post.

_NOTE: Before the Club Reservation window begins, the only gaps that should appear are consecutive 7 night stays beginning and ending on the designated checkin days (and only if all available weeks were completely booked during the home week reservation window)._


----------



## GregT (Jan 3, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Kihei is a place that doesn't get much interest and I love the area.  It's really so beautiful, and I take a week at Maui Lea at Maui Hill whenever I see one through exchange.  I would also love to get a 2 bedroom at Maui Sunset sometime. Those all have ocean views.  Lots of whales from the lanais at Maui Sunset.  Maui Schooner, exchangers seem to get only island views.  We thought of buying there, actually.  We may still.


I also really like Kihei and find it charming.  We used to start at the Worldmark down in Kihei and I loved it -- and Kamaole beach across the street is a great beach (better than Kaanapali).    There is much to like about Kihei and I think this is a good location for HGVC.   I'm happy to have the option and curious to see how this property is utilized.

I agree with Phyllis that StarOptions are an attractive way to access to Westin Kaanapali as well -- which is another solid property on Maui.  Thanks for posting all of this information!

Best,

Greg


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 3, 2021)

We also love the Kihei area. We tried KBC and did not like that area. Too far to drive to COSTCO, Haleakala, Hana, Paia, Mama's Fish House, Hali'imaile General Store, Piiholo Ranch Zipline, etc.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 3, 2021)

We own at Maui Lea at Maui Hill in Kihei and have owned there since 1986.  Nuff said.


----------



## MuggleMoi (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for all this information. I have seen Sept. 2021 opening and Q2 2022 on the website. Any idea which is accurate? Also what about booking--when, and how? Thanks again for the insights.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 3, 2021)

MuggleMoi said:


> Thanks for all this information. I have seen Sept. 2021 opening and Q2 2022 on the website. Any idea which is accurate? Also what about booking--when, and how? Thanks again for the insights.


No idea. 

But TUG Members are very good at alerting folks when new resorts become available for online bookings (some times before it’s officially announced).


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 4, 2021)

BK2019 said:


> I heard Cabo is going to look something like this
> 
> 
> 
> PlatinumGoldSilverStudio620048003400Studio 2nd to 5th floor840062008700Studio lockoff 2nd to 5th floor840062008700Studio Premier 4th and 5th only1260087006150Studio Premier Plus144001050072001 Bedroom Premier168001160080001 Bedroom Premier Plus2 Bedroom Premier16800116008000



Wow those points are high for Mexico which has lots of nice resorts and lower prices than Maui.  What I have heard that in Mexico it can be dangerous to go to certain areas outside of the resort.  Perhaps for those prices they provide an escort service when you want to leave the resort and explore.


----------



## ocdb8r (Mar 4, 2021)

Both Maui and Cabo full points charts are available in the 2021 guide, (a copy of which Alwaysonvac posted here): https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.n...-9709-c8a63f3f3b20/HGV Points Open 2021-4.pdf

Maui is page 16 (and below for easy reference), the new Cabo resort on page 44.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 4, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> What I have heard that in Mexico it can be dangerous to go to certain areas outside of the resort.


This may be true for other areas of Mexico but we have always felt safe in the Cabo area.  We also always rent a car and feel very comfortable driving in this area.


----------

